# Moffat scotland?



## Petramerc (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi there has anyone used any of the poi sites around moffat please? Recomendations?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2018)

Petramerc said:


> Hi there has anyone used any of the poi sites around moffat please? Recomendations?



A few miles past Moffat there’s a good carpark at the grey mares tail.
If you feel like a walk then you can walk up to the lochan past the waterfall.

I was there last year and the parking was £3 a night.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ve stayed at CR Earshaig 1 a couple of times, lovely quiet spot.


----------



## The laird (Sep 13, 2018)

Petramerc said:


> Hi there has anyone used any of the poi sites around moffat please? Recomendations?



If you need to change water ,empty toilet or a shower ,kris at the frog will let you do that shower a coup,of quid ,5£ to stay over  power xtra ,if you do visit mention the forum also discount breakfast if you stay


----------



## bobj808 (Sep 13, 2018)

Are you calling into the town? So friendly towards visitors, lots of the shops put out bowls of water for dogs, pubs all welcome you and your dog, great place. Obviously well short of vandals, thieves, graffiti artists and other assorted idiots.


----------

